# Advice? buying silver for the purpose of barter



## OC40

Just like the title says, I'm thinking of buying silver and putting it away expressly for barter if/when SHTF. 

I'm thinking nothing but bullion in 1/10, 1/4 & 1/2 coin, but pre-64 coins might make a better idea with the value stamped right on it.

Advice????


----------



## paraquack

While it might work, I kind a find it hard to believe that any PM will be of use until the SHTF event has settled down and after the country/area has stabilized. The only thing that makes gold and silver handy is the value in a small package. I personally wouldn't want PM unless it was like a pound for one round of ammo. To me, the PM of choice during a SHTF event will copper jacketed lead, a finely honed piece of steel, etc. MHO
BTW, bullion can be "messed with" by putting something inside it. Also heard about sleazy guys selling an ounce, Avoirdupois of silver instead of troy ounce. Only worth 75%, so a friend who buys sliver and gold takes my reloading powder scale with him to double check what he's getting.


----------



## Smitty901

If you can get them at a fair price real silver coins would be the way to go. Hard to fake anyone knows what they are. And they can be purchased and sold with out any reporting to anyone. So if S don't HTF you still have options.
Some of you are to young to remember and went to public schools they once made it against the law to own bunk gold . They could do it again anytime they want.


----------



## Denton

Stay away from Chinese bullion as they are a lot of fakes out there.

Pre-64 coins are always a favorite by many. Still, there are ways to check and make sure any bullion is real. YouTube has a lot of ways.

I like Silver Eagle and Silver Vienna Philharmonics bullion as they are official coins, and I also prefer NWTM bars such as they Get Out of Dodge bars as they can be cleanly broken into quarter ounces.

I stay clear of the less than ounce bars and rounds as the mark-ups are out of this world.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Here is my humble opinion

Do not buy 1/10 or 1/2 oz bullion... The markup is killer... how much would 10 1/10 oz coins be??? that is your cost per oz and it will be HIGH 

as a matter of fact - avoid plain bullion period

purchase USA or Canadian silver Dimes, Quarters, Halves, or USA, Canada, Aussie, etc Silver Dollars

I think buying silver is a very good idea, it might be awhile after SHTF that they can be used,,,but you will be able to use them...


----------



## jnichols2

I agree with paraquack. Buy things that will be needed (food, water, ammo, toilet paper, medicine, gasoline, alcohol, etc).
Those things will be the highest value for barter during and after SHTF.

After things finally normalize, you will have the things that people will want to trade their silver for.
First came civilization, then trade was well established, PM and coins came last.

If SHTF really hits hard, for many years, even Twinkies will be worth more than silver.


----------



## slewfoot

I do not buy any precious metals,after the shtf it will only be good to make expensive bullets. my belief is this. If someone came to me after the shtf and wanted to barter silver for say coffee, no way Jose silver is now worthless for a long period of time and I can't metal.


----------



## A J

jnichols2 said:


> ...
> 
> If SHTF really hits hard, for many years, even Twinkies will be worth more than silver.


Well yeah! Twinkies have a longer shelf life than silver!

AJ


----------



## Denton

Common misunderstandings need to be clarified.

Using silver or gold for purchasing items is not barter; it is making purchases.

Items, even if they are snack foods that last much longer than food should ever last, are not a store of wealth as ever-lasting precious metals are.

Yes, one should make sure preps are acquired before buying PMs, but that is no new concept. It is the same as saying one should pay bills and buy food before putting the paycheck into the savings account.

I find it interesting how the same people who are working hard to learn survival skills our forefathers took for granted like to either ignore or mock money that has been acknowledged and has been used as currencies have come and gone.


----------



## Smitty901

Buying PM is a just another form of investment security. What level of payback it is as an investment depends on when you buy and sell. There are a lot of folks that paid way to much for silver wanting to see that price go back up quickly. 
Investments are spread out and picked based on a lot of things. How important the cash you spent is right now, how fast you may or may not need to get you hands on it.
How long can you wait for it to increase in value. Long and short term risk. At 60 years old investing in a 20 year pay back item is kind of silly.
Silver and gold in modern times has had it's runs in the next fool up market. They get hot and the price runs up more jump in and it keeps going. The trick when to get out and leave the last fool up holding the bag. Gold and silver made a run it hit a price where many found it no longer a good move and they went back to stocks.
There is nothing wrong with having PM as part of an investment PLAN. Should SHTF I am sure at some point PM may come in handy if you can hang on to it. 
If you buy PM now as part of a plan and do not need that cash to buy food and shelter at a younger age you have time to recover if it sits still or even drops. Today a good investment in silver could be much smarter than a worthless CD.
When you are young you can take more risk you have time for do overs risk is your game to win or lose. As you age the chance of do overs fades fast.
Keep your eyes open there are a lot of powerful people looking for ways to unload silver and gold they paid to much for and need them prices to run back up to unload it.
Remember Jimmy Carter. And the Hunt brothers


----------



## Maine-Marine

slewfoot said:


> I do not buy any precious metals,after the shtf it will only be good to make expensive bullets. my belief is this. If someone came to me after the shtf and wanted to barter silver for say coffee, no way Jose silver is now worthless for a long period of time and I can't metal.


You will be one of the few that will not accept silver... I will again give this illustration

Slewfoot needs antibiotics
Joe has antibiotics and needs engine oil
slewfoot does not have oil
Fred has oil and needs wheat
Slewfoot does not have wheat to barter
cindy has extra wheat and needs spark plugs
slewfoot does not have spark plugs..

Cindy would accept silver or gold but slewfoot has no silver or gold

The world - America, Rome, England, ect for 1,000 of years has valued silver and gold... I am sure there were some people that may have survived without using it...but they did not thrive

So if you do not have silver or gold make sure you have a ton of extra stuff that you can use and PRAY you have the right thing to trade as needed


----------



## slewfoot

I bought gold a few years back when it was running up, paid $1600. an ounce went to just a little over $1900. thought I was rolling in the money then the bottom fell out and like a fool I hung on thinking it would turn back around. When it dropped to $1500 I bailed out and swore an oath to never Buy PM's again.
I have other investments that are doing well and will stay with that.


----------



## thepeartree

jnichols2 said:


> I agree with paraquack. Buy things that will be needed (food, water, ammo, toilet paper, medicine, gasoline, alcohol, etc).
> Those things will be the highest value for barter during and after SHTF.
> 
> After things finally normalize, you will have the things that people will want to trade their silver for.
> First came civilization, then trade was well established, PM and coins came last.
> 
> If SHTF really hits hard, for many years, even Twinkies will be worth more than silver.


We need a thread on Twinkies as an easy to store, long shelf life prepper food.


----------



## Denton

Investing or stocks and derivatives trading are not the same thing as buying and having PMs.

I buy and sell PSLV, along with other stocks and derivatives. I also buy precious metals. I donn't confuse the two.


----------



## jimb1972

I have a little different view than many. I do not buy coins like US silver eagles or Canadian Maple leafs (or not many any way) because when you look at those coins you will see them stamped with a value like One dollar or Five dollars. What would stop the government from calling in their currency at face value? I mostly buy silver rounds, Sunshine, Pampe Suisse, Johnson Mathey, or other well known mints.


----------



## Ripon

I'd rather take a pre 64 dime then ammo in trade. Currency matters. What people will use for currency is anyone's guess. My guess is PMs have a better chance at being a form of currency in a SHTF world as anything else. That said though I wouldn't buy more then you can carry. That makes dimes and quarters your best value. I would stick with pre 64 coins (American) because almost anything private is suspect (I don't care how respected their "mint" is). I do like 1/10th ounce gold coins. Light, take up tiny spaces, easy to hide, and more valuable. 

While PMs won't matter to all I think they will matter to enough. I know for me it's a big deal. I have the need for labor and have to pay people, and PMs are the way I plan to do it. Sure I can provide shelter, food, safety but a hard working man / woman expects more for their effort and I want to pay them their worth. PMs would be better pay then cash, TP, and ammo.


----------



## Ripon

I get what your saying. I disagree as politely as I can. While some private mints are known many are not. I can't trust them. My God I can barely trust the govt coins. If someone see's $.25 on my 1960 US quarter and thinks it's worth 25 cents I've learned enough about the person to move on to someone with a brain. As for the govt my guess is they'd have a hard time enforcing anything in a SHTF world.



jimb1972 said:


> I have a little different view than many. I do not buy coins like US silver eagles or Canadian Maple leafs (or not many any way) because when you look at those coins you will see them stamped with a value like One dollar or Five dollars. What would stop the government from calling in their currency at face value? I mostly buy silver rounds, Sunshine, Pampe Suisse, Johnson Mathey, or other well known mints.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Instead of investing in silver to barter for whatever why not invest in whatever?????


----------



## oldgrouch

I think there is security in having PMs along with the other needed goods. For one ounce items I purchase Eagles and Maple Leafs. For smaller units I have a cache of pre 64 coins.
Toss in 5 ounces of gold in coins of various sizes and I see myself on the road to some degree of security if paper currency folds. I have the TP, small bottles of booze, etc that we will need, but I like having some solid metal. Even a former director of the the Fed referred to gold as "money." Yes, PMs go up and down, but can a dollar purchase what it did 10 years ago?


----------



## slewfoot

HuntingHawk said:


> Instead of investing in silver to barter for whatever why not invest in whatever?????


exactly my point, thank you.


----------



## jimb1972

HuntingHawk said:


> Instead of investing in silver to barter for whatever why not invest in whatever?????


Because unless you have a well secured warehouse you can never have everything you will need, and there are always things that will be overlooked no matter how well you think you are prepared. Life goes on (hopefully) and situations change. Suppose your grandchild is born and needs medicine or something you do not have? You can prepare for most eventualities but you can never prepare for all of them, and God has a funny sense of humor.


----------



## Maine-Marine

HuntingHawk said:


> Instead of investing in silver to barter for whatever why not invest in whatever?????


because as I explained before... what if you have a BUNCH of WHATEVER and nobody needs WHATEVER..they need a widget which you do not have... For over 6,000 years there has been some form of "Money" that has acted as a place holder....It would seem that humans are able to grasp the concept that a rock, marked stick, silver, bronze, etc has value that can be traded at another place...

when you go to the super market you give them paper usa fiat dollars that have no real value besides the preconceived value.

everybody has seen the gold and silver ads and if you think about it.. they already KNOW it will have value if the dollar collapses...

but you go ahead and invest in nails, motor oil, spark plugs, paint, veggie seeds, etc.... and after SHTF you will see it how hard it will be to ...
1. have the right thing
2. take a bunch of stuff to the new market....

UNDERSTAND...have the food, water, shelter, security DONE and THEN start putting away some silver


----------



## HuntingHawk

SHTF, barter items will be worth more then any currency.


----------



## Maine-Marine

HuntingHawk said:


> SHTF, barter items will be worth more then any currency.


Sure if you have the RIGHT item.. You could have the market corned on JACK DANIELS WHISKEY..but if the folks you need something from are non drinkers you are screwed

Please explain what item(s) you are going to stock pile that will be needed... What item ARE YOU personally going to get to barter with

WHAT BARTER ITEMS... SHTF there will be two basic folks...those that have and those that dont have....

who are you going to be trading with and what will you use...


----------



## Maine-Marine

When it comes to certain things AK v AR or 9mm v 45... I see the sides

when it comes to having silver/gold for shtf (or after) I think those that express the "You can not eat it" view are offering bad advise and are short sighted and are responsible for leading people to a bad situation.

I honestly am pretty passionate about trying to help people prepare and FOOD, Water, shelter, Security come first.... BUT silver will be important for later...anybody that tells you it will not help is feeding you a bad story


----------



## Denton

HuntingHawk said:


> Instead of investing in silver to barter for whatever why not invest in whatever?????


Why is it that silver and gold have been considered money for thousands of years?

Simple. How long does it last? A lot longer than a whatever does. Can an ounce of gold or silver be standardized, regarding its value? Yup. Is this an historical fact? Yup. Go ahead, buck history on this, if you like. As for this kid, I see no reason to buck it. Until we get to the point where the prophesied one world system is set up and the only way to buy and sell is through the AntiChrist's system, I see no reason to not store PMs. Even if I never do a thing with it, they can be passed from generation to generation without going out of style, expiring or rotting.

Anyway, I have offered my opinion for the OP question and have engaged in the usual debate that always happens whenever this particular question is asked. Tagging out.


----------



## RNprepper

Maine-Marine said:


> UNDERSTAND...have the food, water, shelter, security DONE and THEN start putting away some silver


EXACTLY. PM just adds another layer of preparedness. My preps are pretty much complete as far as the basics. Yes, there are additional purchases and tweaks. I will always want more of this or that, but I am taking a little out of each paycheck to buy silver dimes and quarters. A little bag of jingly coins feels a whole lot better than rustling paper. That being said, I still have a stash of paper cash from small to large bills. If the grid goes down, ATMs shut down, credit cards can't be used, then cash is king. The silver is the final reserve.


----------



## Denton

HuntingHawk said:


> SHTF, barter items will be worth more then any currency.


I guess I'll tag back in! :lol:

Right. Currency will be useless. That is why it is called currency. It is the current common form used to buy and sell. It is based on nothing and will fall when the nation falls or goes into default. When the U.S. falls, the dollar will be valueless. On the other hand, the Silver Eagles will still be valuable. Why? They are made of silver.

Sure, bartering will be good between you and the neighbor, but I'd rather take twenty ounces of silver to the nearby marketplace and buy what I need. A lot easier than dragging different barter items with me, hoping someone has what I need and will need what I bring. Again, that is why silver and gold has been and will be used.

And, again, why is history so difficult to understand? I suppose it is because we have been using fiat notes for so long nobody remember a day before.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> Until we get to the point where the prophesied one world system is set up and the only way to buy and sell is through the AntiChrist's system, I see no reason to not store PMs.


After the Mark and one world system... I think there will still be a underground market.... look at North Korea... even they have a black market


----------



## HuntingHawk

If you are the one that NEEDs something that person that has it holds all the cards & can charge whatever they want. Anything you need others will also which makes having a surplus your best bet. SHTF no one is going to need silver.


----------



## RNprepper

So here is another thought. If I really think booze or cigarettes or chocolate or marijuana or whatever is going to be the hot barter item, and I stock up big time on that item, what happens when the desperate hoards figure out that I alone have the stockpile? I really don't want to stockpile anything that addicted people are willing to fight or kill for. Is it possible to have stuff that is TOO high in demand? Maybe better to stockpile hand soap, salt, and such. Thoughts?

PS: I guess I'd rather stockpile stuff that I myself would eventually use. Cigarettes, booze, and marijauna are out. Chocolate and coffee are in. First aid stuff, definitely. Salt, oil, honey, soap, 22LR, sure. Small bags of beans and grain. The silver is not going to come out for a long time.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Ammo and Firearms. Medical/First aid items. Food. Let's ask someone from Russia.Ukraine and get some solid information. If memory serves, I think some lady on this site stated what was in demand and what was not. I my opinion, if you produced some precious metal/gems folks would just kill you and take it. JMO


----------



## Kahlan

shootbrownelk said:


> Ammo and Firearms. Medical/First aid items. Food. Let's ask someone from Russia.Ukraine and get some solid information. If memory serves, I think some lady on this site stated what was in demand and what was not. I my opinion, if you produced some precious metal/gems folks would just kill you and take it. JMO


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...vily-traded-during-collapse-soviet-union.html


----------



## Denton

shootbrownelk said:


> Ammo and Firearms. Medical/First aid items. Food. Let's ask someone from Russia.Ukraine and get some solid information. If memory serves, I think some lady on this site stated what was in demand and what was not. I my opinion, if you produced some precious metal/gems folks would just kill you and take it. JMO


IF you produce that bottle of whiskey to someone who would rather kill you for it than pay you, the same thing happens. Those who love to say what you say forget it works for every other item, too. As a matter of fact, if silver isn't worth as much to people who use that line of reasoning, the whiskey would be a more dangerous thing to carry, and it is also harder to carry in the pocket.

Now, was the fall of the Soviet Union the only way it can happen? Of course not. By the way, Russia is one of the top three buyers of gold, today. Fool them once, shame on you. Fool me again, er...there ain't gonna be a second time. Strategery! :lol:


----------



## Denton

That's it! I'm done! No more replies! I swear! Maybe.


----------



## MrsInor

I figure what people are going to want are the things Inor and I are already prepping. So we just need to get more.
And more and ....


----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> Why is it that silver and gold have been considered money for thousands of years?


I love rhetorical Questions


----------



## Maine-Marine

HuntingHawk said:


> If you are the one that NEEDs something that person that has it holds all the cards & can charge whatever they want.


LOL... no they cant.... they can ask anything they want...they can only get what the other person is willing to pay....

Lets try to base our replies in reality...even during the gold rush in alaska the people that hauled flour and sugar up to the camps set a price that allowed them to sell the product...yes they made a profit and a good one at that but people paid it because they understood the value of flour in alaska after it had been hauled 2000 miles

asking a crazy price for a item means you do not sell it... OR a worse case if the person that needs it really really needs it and the seller is being ridiculous in pricing ..the person that needs it might decided to get it another way..after hours


----------



## HuntingHawk

You state what some will do for some whiskey. Can't the same be said for clean water?


----------



## HuntingHawk

Maine-Marine said:


> LOL... no they cant.... they can ask anything they want...they can only get what the other person is willing to pay....
> 
> Lets try to base our replies in reality...even during the gold rush in alaska the people that hauled flour and sugar up to the camps set a price that allowed them to sell the product...yes they made a profit and a good one at that but people paid it because they understood the value of flour in alaska after it had been hauled 2000 miles
> 
> asking a crazy price for a item means you do not sell it... OR a worse case if the person that needs it really really needs it and the seller is being ridiculous in pricing ..the person that needs it might decided to get it another way..after hours


I guess your logic doesn't apply to the ammo craziness? People asking 4X & more what the ammo was worth & getting it.


----------



## Denton

HuntingHawk said:


> You state what some will do for some whiskey. Can't the same be said for clean water?


Can you use clean water as money? Is it something that you place in your pocket or bag and go to the marketplace to buy things? No.

Throughout history, has it been a medium of exchange? No.

We can go back and forth all night. Fact of the matter is, you are giving me an apple and trying to make me believe it is an orange. Not very interested in either, to tell you the truth, so I wouldn't accept either for anything I have in surplus. Then again, if you have silver...


----------



## OC40

Wow... I don't pay attention to my own thread and it goes all over the place. Which is good, it gets us discussing these ideas from different points of view. I guess I should be more clear beyond the word barter. I didn't want to get into this topic..but, I'm thinking people that would want silver after a SHTF moment are going to be those who have resources and access. I don't think it food or ammo is going to get someone to look the other way during a moment of "enforcement" of rules. (Read it into that as you want.)

I do think water/food the "basics" if you want to call them that, are way at the top of the list for someone trying to be prepared. PM's will most likely have their place after a SHTF moment that changes the economic structure of the location, country or God help us world dynamic. An economic system of some sort would return based on metals and such but those wouldn't mean much to the middle & lower classes of people. PM's most likely would be an item to get you access to a location, think of paying a fare or a big ticket item, new gun or knife. 

So I'm thinking at the long end of SHTF issues, the ones where I'll be old and handing it over to the kids... lol. 

I didn't think of the problem of pre-65 coins, I really don't want to spend a history lesson of why a 25 cent coin is actually worth more. 

Once more thanks for all the advice & thoughts.


----------



## Maine-Marine

HuntingHawk said:


> I guess your logic doesn't apply to the ammo craziness? People asking 4X & more what the ammo was worth & getting it.


My logic is sound... I said they can charge whatever they want..but they are only going to get what people are willing to pay... In this case people are willing to pay 4x the original cost...

AND so you know..WORTH is something that is agreed upon by the buyer and seller TOGETHER...

now go back and read what I originally wrote and then you can apologize...

Oh and not every body is paying 4x for ammo


----------



## HuntingHawk

Can you use clean water as money?

Deserts in all continents water has always been a barter item.


----------



## RNprepper

As far as being stuck with the face value of silver coins, I think the real denomination will be in measured ounces or grams. Here is another scenario. Post SHTF. My daughter gets appendicitis. I know a doctor who has the way and means to do the surgery, but I do not possibly have enough eggs, soap or wheat to pay him. He doesn't need that stuff. He has already bartered his services for every thing he could ever want. What he is asking is 100 ounces of silver to do the surgery. I can totally see this as a possible scenario.


----------



## Pir8fan

I only have junk silver coins. No bullion.


----------



## RNprepper

Pir8fan said:


> I only have junk silver coins. No bullion.


14 junk silver dimes still = 1 ounce of silver.


----------



## Ripon

Is it a universal fact? That those who don't believe in the value of PMs simply don't have any, and perhaps if they did they might think differently? 

The story I recall the most when thinking of PMs is the Jewish family in Germany trying to get to Switzerland when they were prohibited from traveling. An ounce of gold bought them passage to Switzerland and life. Without it they'd have been on a train to a death camp. No you can't eat gold, but without it they'd have never eaten again.


----------



## OC40

Ripon said:


> Is it a universal fact? That those who don't believe in the value of PMs simply don't have any, and perhaps if they did they might think differently?
> 
> The story I recall the most when thinking of PMs is the Jewish family in Germany trying to get to Switzerland when they were prohibited from traveling. An ounce of gold bought them passage to Switzerland and life. Without it they'd have been on a train to a death camp. No you can't eat gold, but without it they'd have never eaten again.


It is stories like that that make me think of what if's trying to get out the of affected area where PM's may be an asset.


----------



## CrackPot

While I am prepping for the SHTF scenario, what is more likely than that (at least initially) is the devaluation of the Dollar as it's status as the Reserve Currency is replaced by something else. When that happens you might be lucky to get 10-cents on the dollar for greenbacks. In that scenario, my silver will not be devalued to $2.20 per ounce (1/10th) on the world market - it's still worth the value of an ounce of silver. Maybe worth $220 in devalued US Dollars, but still worth a silver-ounce in whatever market you sell it in. I see silver is more stable than greenbacks over the next 20 years. After the SHTF it will still have value. It's stable, has limited availability, is desired and easily measurable. Yes, I'll stock my food, water, ammo, energy and secure my shelter for The Event, but before that happens, I need to protect my savings in something beside the Dollar - and I like silver since I can see it, feel it and transport it easily.


----------



## HuntingHawk

RNprepper said:


> As far as being stuck with the face value of silver coins, I think the real denomination will be in measured ounces or grams. Here is another scenario. Post SHTF. My daughter gets appendicitis. I know a doctor who has the way and means to do the surgery, but I do not possibly have enough eggs, soap or wheat to pay him. He doesn't need that stuff. He has already bartered his services for every thing he could ever want. What he is asking is 100 ounces of silver to do the surgery. I can totally see this as a possible scenario.


Post SHTF gold & silver will again become "coin of the realm". But you need to make it threw the SHTF first.

During SHTF, those medical supplies you have stored will probably cover the bill.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I was at a store last year about 15 miles from home... After picking up the things I wanted I went to check out... The guy waiting on me was about 30. After he rang me up (about $8) I ask him 
"Would you accept a Morgan silver dollar... He said "Wait a second" looked on his computer did some quick math and said "Sure, and I will even give you X change back"

The number of people that "understand" silver far out number those that do not


----------



## HuntingHawk

My idea of precious metals during a SHTF is high carbon steel.


----------



## Arklatex

I like silver. Especially as a hedge against inflation. 

My only concern is that if it becomes the main currency in a post SHTF world, there will be a problem with counterfeiting. How do you tell if a silver coin is really a silver coin? Just curious.


----------



## Denton

Use your search engines and YouTube and you'll find ways.

One way is with a rare earth magnet. Watch it on YouTube. Good stuff.


----------



## paraquack

Maine-Marine said:


> My logic is sound... I said they can charge whatever they want..but they are only going to get what people are willing to pay... In this case people are willing to pay 4x the original cost...
> 
> AND so you know..WORTH is something that is agreed upon by the buyer and seller TOGETHER...
> 
> now go back and read what I originally wrote and then you can apologize...
> 
> Oh and not every body is paying 4x for ammo


Have you seen what people are paying for .22LR ammo. Walmart had it for $18 around middle of 2012. Now I see people paying $75 to $95 per brick just so they can get it. So, while not *everyone* is paying 4 times the price, too many are. We need to shut down these flippers.


----------



## Maine-Marine

paraquack said:


> We need to shut down these flippers.


I never thought you would be against capitalism and a free market economy....

Maybe we should also have price controls...


----------



## Maine-Marine

HuntingHawk said:


> My idea of precious metals during a SHTF is high carbon steel.


Well your IDEA is trite


----------



## Ripon

Don't fret the flippers. Once things are back to normal they will have ample supplies they have to hawk just to pay the cc bills and we can get our stuff for less then retail.



paraquack said:


> Have you seen what people are paying for .22LR ammo. Walmart had it for $18 around middle of 2012. Now I see people paying $75 to $95 per brick just so they can get it. So, while not *everyone* is paying 4 times the price, too many are. We need to shut down these flippers.


----------



## paraquack

I can only hope. Obama has done more to sell firearms and ammo than the feared Japanese invasion of WWII.


----------



## ukanduet

Silver is the most underpriced commodity on earth. Now is the time to buy, while prices are very depressed.


----------



## ukanduet

Definitely a good idea to buy silver. Most underpriced commodity on earth. Price is right.


----------



## jeep123

i have some cheap dollars and some pure dollars. but can anyone explain why silver price is down, when the dollar hasn't gone up in value? its gone down........so silver/gold should be up, right?


----------



## Denton

jeep123 said:


> i have some cheap dollars and some pure dollars. but can anyone explain why silver price is down, when the dollar hasn't gone up in value? its gone down........so silver/gold should be up, right?


Paper "silver" is having a lot to do with the price of silver.


----------



## Saskatchewan Guy

I try and pick up a few silver maples when I can afford them, as well as older US and Canadian silvers coins. I don't buy them specifically for shtf but mostly as a hedge against inflation. Silver prices are good right now. I'd not go with half ounces or the like as the premiums are killer. Stick with one ounce or junk silver would be my free advice. And you know what free advice is worth.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have some of the canadian $20 coins.. the ones they sell for $20 with a $20 face value and are made of silver... (The silver is under $20 in value)

$20 for $20 Fine Silver Coin - Summertime (2014)


----------



## luminaughty

If I was looking for a metal to barter with after a collapse it would be silver since it is still affordable. But in all honesty if I had a very limited amount of food or ammo or fuel ect... I would not be interested in tradeing it for something that I can't eat, hunt with, keep warm with, drink, ect... If things are that bad people will be more inclined to barter for items they can use such as some shells for you shotgun for some of that dear you just killed. But NEVER barter or trade your only tool for self defense/hunting since there will be many who would prefer to steal than trade or work for what you have.


----------



## luminaughty

Another thing to consider is the chances of silver or gold bars being counterfeit by only being siver or gold caoting over a base metal core. The high silver content circulated U.S. coins are less likely to be fake and cheaper (closer to the actual silver content value) when they are worn and have little collector value. But still I think "real" goods such as ammo, food, water, medical supplies, tools, knives, firearms ect... will be more desirable.


----------



## Maine-Marine

luminaughty said:


> But still I think "real" goods such as ammo, food, water, medical supplies, tools, knives, firearms ect... will be more desirable.


Every item mentioned above will be eaten, drank, used or broken at some point in the future...

Once you have food, water, shelter, security taken care of .. start putting away a little silver... there is no downside to have some


----------



## tango

Silver always has, and always will have value.
With silver coins you can buy the items you need when trade, for other items, may not be possible.

I would recommend buying "junk" coins, pre 64 dimes quarters, halfs, dollars, rather than bullion.
They are a known item and likely not to be counterfeited.
I think in a barter situation they would be readily accepted.


----------

